# Word just in!(Cormorant Project)



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Just talked to Lynn, the stocking on the AuSable is suppose to happen on the 8th of April, the plants are going to be 12 to 14 inches this year. We are going to get the boats ready this weekend so we can see where most are going to hole-up. Going to need volunteers soon, as soon as those nasty birds show, my buddy and I will be patrolling the day they plant. If you can help give Lynn a call (989-739-5332) so far he does'nt have many people signed up. The full force of the project is going to start on the 14th. It's time to step up!!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm supposed to be up Wedsnday the 9th, but might be able to switch it to Tuesday. One bad thing about the early stocking is that the holes in town will be f'd due to all the smolts, and early April is prime down there, oh well.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

With much more rain, They'll get flushed into the big lk.?
OR- is the higher water is going to pull them up?? 
I Don't like the date, But Fisheries are smart people.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

hmmm... does this mean open target practice on them dang birds!?


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

This project needs lot of support! I was told stocking will take at least a week for all the trucks to bring steelhead to the Au Sable River. Typically large numbers of Cormorants do not show up till later in month but there will be some as soon as fish are released and volunteer are needed for everyday. As to the best time and method to stock these steelhead I guess that is up to debate but they are coming around the April 8th this year. The only way to increase the survival of these young fish is to come help!


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

That would be fun!!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

My buddy and I are going to be out there every day, daylight til dark starting the day they begin stocking if we have to but I hope we get enough volunteers to allow us to fish a little during the Month of April.:help:


----------



## needfishing (Feb 26, 2008)

If it's anything like over here on the west side you can see the birds following the trucks down the hwy. as they bring the planters. If the fisheries people were smart, which they an't, they would plant at night.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Would'nt make any difference,day or night. The planters don't head to the lake right away. They will remain in the river until they decide it is time to head out. This years plants will take place earlier so hopefully they will go to the lake before the big migrations of birds arrive. The gulls never leave but with larger fish this year that may help also.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

are they shooting em???


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

The DNR and Fisheries people will be there for 2 weeks up river from town shooting birds, there is no set quota as of yet. They are going to have the first truck at the river on Tue. between 3 & 4 in the after noon, then one on the 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th and the last truck will be there on the 14th or 15th. They are planting 150,000 fish this year, I have'nt seen any Cormorants yet myself but talked to a few guys who said they are starting to see them. Lynn said he's starting to get some people calling to volunteer so thank you for your help but we still need people so if your able to your help is appreciated. I will be there the day they plant to protect our little friends incase there are birds waiting. So again THANK YOU to those who have volunteered and keep those calls coming.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is a what I call a good Cormorant floating down the Au Sable and leaving our steelhead alone. Not sure what happened to this one maybe he ate a bad fish or ate a few pieces of lead! I will be there April 8th to give those nasty overpopulated birds some really "harrassment".


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats the best looking Cormorant I've ever seen.:lol: Looks like he's leaving a blood trail, I did hear quite a few gun shot on the river yesterday! See you Tue. Kelly.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does this mean they are allowing people to shoot those darn things?I'd be there every day if that's the case!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

No they are not but would'nt be surprised if a few guys were taking it upon them selves to kill a few, you just don't want to get caught. In no way do I condone this kind of behavior.


----------

